# Thanks Eric - Haus of Taxidermy Pheasant for my son



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

My son shot his 1st upland bird last fall (along with a few others that day) and I thought it would be cool to get a mount done for the future memory. I contacted Eric from the Haus of Taxidermy (site sponsor) and he gave me the proper info on how to ship it to him since I had no experience. All I can say is the sevice was great, very quick turn-a-round, great price and I think it looks exellent. My son and wife love it too. Thanks Eric! Here's a pic which really doesn't do justice:


----------



## Krmnnghia (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome! Gorgeous bird!


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

Nice Bird! Good job Eric!


----------

